# Help! Nautilus Clone Coil



## Die Kriek (14/6/14)

I need help, my Naugtilus clone coil died on me today, so I got the second one from the package, but it doesn't fit! 

The walls of the cup on the new coil are thicker than the dead one, so I'm assuming it doesn't fit into the slots of the chimney part. Is there any way I can fix this, or is my Naughty retired until I can get my hands on new coils?

I'll try get some pictures if needed


----------



## Joey786 (14/6/14)

Rebuild it with single coil with organic cotton
I've done mine a few times already


----------



## Die Kriek (14/6/14)

Joey786 said:


> Rebuild it with single coil with organic cotton
> I've done mine a few times already


My first (and so far only) attempt at coil building failed miserably! And that was with a mPT2 coil. This Naughty looks quite a bit more difficult


----------



## BumbleBee (14/6/14)

Yip, same here @Die Kriek, also noticed the thicker metal on the barrel, I stuffed the coil with some cotton to keep it sealed up and took a mini grinder to thin out the walls on the inside. And by mini grinder I actually mean one of those nifty little manicuring gadgets meant for filing and buffing fingernails 

Like this, really cheap....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/6/14)

By the way, did you notice that yours floods after like 2or 3 mls of juice?


----------



## Die Kriek (14/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> By the way, did you notice that yours floods after like 2or 3 mls of juice?


Haven't had any flooding with mine yet, so far she's been a dream, only the second coil that's got me buggered now. 

I think my sister has one of those things, will give it a try


----------



## BumbleBee (14/6/14)

I'm still using the first coil, just never put more than 2mls in at a time and rinse the coil each time, also flavor is great, nice big clouds but zero hit so as soon as this coil is done it's getting the fast and furious treatment 

Checked the @Bumblebabe's nautilus, both the coils are the thin wall types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (14/6/14)

Not too difficult 
Just leads have to be longer at first to push them through the hole
2mm drill bit is fine
Wick should not be too much as it slides down the tube in line with the flavour holes


----------



## Die Kriek (14/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm still using the first coil, just never put more than 2mls in at a time and rinse the coil each time, also flavor is great, nice big clouds but zero hit so as soon as this coil is done it's getting the fast and furious treatment
> 
> Checked the @Bumblebabe's nautilus, both the coils are the thin wall types.


I've filled mine past 5ml a time or 2, don't get any problems at all with flooding or gurgling. Do get the odd whistle from the air holes, but that's usually me not positioning the ring correctly



Joey786 said:


> Not too difficult
> Just leads have to be longer at first to push them through the hole
> 2mm drill bit is fine
> Wick should not be too much as it slides down the tube in line with the flavour holes



Will give it a go, unless I get the 2nd coil fixed, that may be my only option.


----------

